# Prokofiev's Cantata "Seven, They are Seven"



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm trying to find this piece, either on CD or download or streaming audio. I've read about it and want to hear it - but can't find it anywhere!

Anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

NB. prokofiev.org lists 4 CDs that include this work but they all seem to be out of print, at least I can't find anwhere that sells any of them:

http://www.prokofiev.org/catalog/work.cfm?WorkID=116


----------

